# Is this a PFS?



## Njones (Jan 27, 2015)

My grandfather past away 15 years ago and I just when and got all his carpentry tools the other day and this was in one of his tool boxes. He fork gap is 1".









Njones


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

I don't think there is a definitive description but that sure looks pickle fork to me . A longer than usual handle . :iono:


----------



## Tentacle Toast (Jan 17, 2013)

Shoot it a few times. The back of your hand will tell you 

Just joshin'....the grip is definitely longer than what is usually called a pickle fork, but it looks like one from the neck up to me. Somewhere here is a thread that, if I recall, attempted to definitively define what a pfs should be, but I don't remember the outcome.

Personally, I define them based on how devastated my hand looks after shooting


----------



## Njones (Jan 27, 2015)

Haha. It does have a long handle. I thought about cutting it shorter but since it was my grandfathers I think I'll leave it like it is.

Njones


----------



## Henry the Hermit (Jun 2, 2010)

The Pickle Fork, as originally conceived had no throat at all, just a notch to allow tying on the tubes. Of course, it didn't really look like a pickle fork, either. See below. Nowadays, anything with a narrow throat and smaller than a Tex Classic is called a Pickle Fork.


----------



## Bob E (Mar 23, 2015)

I had assumed they were named after the tie rod tool often called a pickle fork. Reminds me of a milbro though...


----------



## Henry the Hermit (Jun 2, 2010)

Only DGUI can tell you why he named it a pickle fork. It bears no resemblance to a real pickle fork, an automotive pickle fork, or a boat design.


----------



## Kerry Cornelius (Nov 11, 2014)

For some reason it looks like a handle to some sort of lid. Either way it is a cool slingshot.


----------



## leon13 (Oct 4, 2012)

That's a great looking "old timer" 
Cheerio


----------



## Bob E (Mar 23, 2015)

Kerry Cornelius said:


> For some reason it looks like a handle to some sort of lid. Either way it is a cool slingshot.


Now that you metion it, maybe for a hot hide glue pot?


----------



## Lee Silva (Feb 9, 2013)

Call it what you will... The only PFS that's ever been defined is the one called "OPFS", The ever resourceful Henry of Panama'S last post(two or three up) shows the specs of that one very well... Whenever in doubt, just say "PFS style" or "PFS inspired" shooter... Looks like a good "Watchamacallit" to me!


----------



## Njones (Jan 27, 2015)

Lee Silva said:


> Call it what you will... The only PFS that's ever been defined is the one called "OPFS", The ever resourceful Henry of Panama'S last post(two or three up) shows the specs of that one very well... Whenever in doubt, just say "PFS style" or "PFS inspired" shooter... Looks like a good "Watchamacallit" to me!


haha whatchamacallit sounds about right.

Njones


----------



## MakoPat (Mar 12, 2018)

Me, being so far in the future and a worder of words, have come here for posterity to set some the definitions straight.

This is not a Pickle Fork Slingshot/Shooter.

It is very cool and your grandpa must have been awesome.

It is what we now call a Gapper. And a frame with a fork gap around 1" (26mm) is a Gapper. No more than 1 7/16" gap for gappers. But let us not get too nitpicky.

A PFS has a fork gap of 1/2" (13mm) or less.

Both are clearly of the OTT ( Over The Top) designation.

Thank you to all who came before me and helped us arrive to the present. Man! It's been fun and that's what Flippery is about.

Carry on now.


----------



## Hermit (Feb 7, 2014)

Njones said:


> Haha. It does have a long handle. I thought about cutting it shorter but since it was my grandfathers I think I'll leave it like it is.
> Njones


I would, great remembrance of your Grandpa...beautiful!

Rich


----------



## Tobor8Man (Nov 19, 2020)

All - this thread is from 2015!


----------



## Slide-Easy (Aug 16, 2020)

Henry the Hermit said:


> The Pickle Fork, as originally conceived had no throat at all, just a notch to allow tying on the tubes. Of course, it didn't really look like a pickle fork, either. See below. Nowadays, anything with a narrow throat and smaller than a Tex Classic is called a Pickle Fork.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Where did they start, Henry?


----------



## Bob E (Mar 23, 2015)

Started with Dgui/Pfshooter. Turned into a whole thing. Ended up over at the slingshot community.


----------



## Henry the Hermit (Jun 2, 2010)

Slide-Easy said:


> Henry the Hermit said:
> 
> 
> > The Pickle Fork, as originally conceived had no throat at all, just a notch to allow tying on the tubes. Of course, it didn't really look like a pickle fork, either. See below. Nowadays, anything with a narrow throat and smaller than a Tex Classic is called a Pickle Fork.
> ...


I can't be absolutely sure, but DGUI introduced the design and shooting style to this Forum about 10 years ago. He is a master of the quick shot. Unfortunately, almost all the videos he posted have been removed. Anyway, so far as I know he gets credit for the creation of the PFS, now called OPFS to distinguish the original design from the many copies.


----------



## Slide-Easy (Aug 16, 2020)

Henry the Hermit said:


> Slide-Easy said:
> 
> 
> > Henry the Hermit said:
> ...


I started shooting a slingshot every day I could, 8 years ago. I started with Bunny Buster forks. At that time I remember seeing a man on youtube with many videos of him shooting a very minimal PFS fast as greased lightning. He had timers set up...he was really good with it. I also seem to remember a man from California, at that same time that was making a variety of metal slingshots and he always posted pics of the raw damage he was doing to his hands. It was like a badge of honor for him to use bands not matched to ammo and the extra energy was tearing holes in his hands. Do you remember either of these guys? Do any of you remember? It seems the UK loves them as well, I wonder when they hit the shores of England. I will email a couple guys over there and ask.


----------



## Slide-Easy (Aug 16, 2020)

Slide-Easy said:


> Henry the Hermit said:
> 
> 
> > Slide-Easy said:
> ...


Do any of you remember the two guys I am talking about above?


----------



## Henry the Hermit (Jun 2, 2010)

I remember DGUI posting rapid fire videos, which are still available on YouTube.

https://www.youtube.com/user/pfshooter


----------



## Slide-Easy (Aug 16, 2020)

Henry the Hermit said:


> I remember DGUI posting rapid fire videos, which are still available on YouTube.
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/user/pfshooter


That's him....He's good. I think the other guy with the torn up hands sold a few of his metal forks on Nathan's web store.


----------



## Slide-Easy (Aug 16, 2020)

Slide-Easy said:


> Henry the Hermit said:
> 
> 
> > I remember DGUI posting rapid fire videos, which are still available on YouTube.
> ...


The other guy I was trying to remember is Lee Silva Black Sheep Forge.

https://simple-shot.com/blog/ocularis-dialafork-slingshot-band-attachment/


----------

